# Smtp Server

## DancesWithWords

Hi,

I've been running my server for years, but I have always used an external smtp server.  Well there has been a change in our need and now and internal smtp server is required.  So I've got it up and running and got spamassissan running as per the instructions from the wiki.  But now I got a problem.  We can email only internally, but we cannot reply to any of our customers.  When we do we get a message saying we can not rely.  How do I fix this?

--

DWW

----------

## steveb

How about writing what SMTP MTA you are using? How about posting configuration for that MTA?

// SteveB

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *steveb wrote:*   

> How about writing what SMTP MTA you are using? How about posting configuration for that MTA?
> 
> // SteveB

 

I'll assume that is my qmail config?

--

DWW

----------

## steveb

 *DancesWithWords wrote:*   

> I'll assume that is my qmail config?

 I don't know. How should I? I only know that:You have a internal SMTP server (don't ask me which one)You followed some wiki (don't ask me which one)You are running SpamAssassinYou can not send outbound mail since your SMTP server replies with a "relaying denied" message

That is all I know. Nothing more.

Since your last post I assume you have QMail. But that is all.

Maybe it is time for me to get my crystal ball and look there for answers?

If you are serious about help, then you need to give us much more information. With the small amount of info, no one is going to be able to help you.

// SteveB

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *DancesWithWords wrote:*   I'll assume that is my qmail config? I don't know. How should I? I only know that:You have a internal SMTP server (don't ask me which one)You followed some wiki (don't ask me which one)You are running SpamAssassinYou can not send outbound mail since your SMTP server replies with a "relaying denied" message
> 
> That is all I know. Nothing more.
> 
> Since your last post I assume you have QMail. But that is all.
> ...

 

Sorry didn't mean to upset you I do need help and I'll do my best to get you the info that is required.

--

bruce

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *DancesWithWords wrote:*   I'll assume that is my qmail config? I don't know. How should I? I only know that:You have a internal SMTP server (don't ask me which one)You followed some wiki (don't ask me which one)You are running SpamAssassinYou can not send outbound mail since your SMTP server replies with a "relaying denied" message
> 
> That is all I know. Nothing more.
> 
> Since your last post I assume you have QMail. But that is all.
> ...

 

[root@ ~]# config show smtpd

smtpd=service

    Authentication=enabled

    ExternalInterfacesFilter=/var/qmail/bin/qmail-spamc

    Instances=40

    InstancesPerIP=5

    MaximumDateOffset=0

    PatternsScan=enabled

    Proxy=enabled

    RBLList=dynablock.njabl.org:sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org

    TCPPort=25

    TCPProxyPort=25

    VirusScan=enabled

    access=public

    status=enabled

    tnef2mime=enabled

[root@~]# 

[root@ ~]# config show qpsmtpd

qpsmtpd=service

    Bcc=disabled

    BccMode=cc

    BccUser=maillog

    DNSBL=enabled

    LogLevel=8

    MaxScannerSize=25000000

    RBLList=bl.spamcop.net:combined.njabl.org:dnsbl.ahbl.org:dnsbl-1.uceprotect.net:list.dsbl.org:multihop.dsbl.org:psbl.surriel.com:zen.spamhaus.org

    RHSBL=enabled

    RequireResolvableFromHost=no

    SBLList=dsn.rfc-ignorant.org

    access=public

    status=enabled

[root@ ~]# 

Above is the first basic info I've been able to retrieve.  Still looking for where the stupid qmail config is hiding.

I've also called other locations to see if they are having the same problem as me, and apparently not.  So fro some reason only from our IP address is being prevent from sending emails to non-company address.  Though that does not specifically solve my problem it suggest to me, that if my IP was in a trusted or allowed list... not sure which one yet.  That we solve this relaying issue.

----------

## steveb

 *DancesWithWords wrote:*   

> Sorry didn't mean to upset you I do need help and I'll do my best to get you the info that is required.

 No! You did not upset me. It is just not enough info available from your side to help you seriously.

// SteveB

----------

## steveb

Are you using qpsmtpd? What version?

// SteveB

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Are you using qpsmtpd? What version?
> 
> // SteveB

 

Version is .040

--

DWW

----------

## steveb

Installed by hand or with my ebuild

// SteveB

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Installed by hand or with my ebuild
> 
> // SteveB

 

Didn't know there was an ebuild, so the answer is by hand.

--

DWW

----------

## steveb

Okay. Have you applied any patches to it? If not, then consider using the ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org.

// SteveB

----------

## wubante

1. you need to look at the log file of qmail to see what is going on. 

2. you should have a tool to view the mail queue so that you can have an idea where your mails are

My smtp server is Exim so I can't tell what command to run.

----------

## Yukimura

My opinion is that you need to enable relaying and set your ISPs smtp server as a relaying server.

----------

## steveb

 *Yukimura wrote:*   

> My opinion is that you need to enable relaying and set your ISPs smtp server as a relaying server.

 Probably you are right and he needs to set his ISPs mail server as relay server or as smart host. But he is so low with infos that it is difficult to know what is happening at his place.

We need more infos about his configuration.

// SteveB

----------

## Yukimura

 *steveb wrote:*   

> We need more infos about his configuration.

 

Can't argue with that.  :Wink: 

Maybe he should read "howto ask smart questions"?  :Very Happy: 

Kind regards!  :Smile: 

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *Yukimura wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   We need more infos about his configuration. 
> 
> Can't argue with that. 
> 
> Maybe he should read "howto ask smart questions"? 
> ...

 

Okay I admit that I didn't start with the best question in the world and yes it was very information poor.  See the problem is I am a Linux user, not an admin.  My bosses found out that I use Linux and assume therefore that I can fix their mail server problem.  So what little I've done is from reading forums and good technical posts like you to 2 put up.

But it still leaves me with deficiets in my knowledge.  Previously I was asked for my config for qmail, well I'd give it to you gladly if I could just find the freaky thing.  However that is my problem not yours.

As to the email relay issue.  I'm not sure that is the issue though.  You might ask why I say that, well we have 3 locations.  Our 3th location in the East is able to send email know problem.  Or where you guys just suggesting setting up relaying for my IP.

Would the logs from qpsmtp help?

--

DWW

----------

## steveb

My ask you why QMail? I ask because you would probably get more help if you would use Postfix (at least I would be better able to help).

// SteveB

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *steveb wrote:*   

> My ask you why QMail? I ask because you would probably get more help if you would use Postfix (at least I would be better able to help).
> 
> // SteveB

 

Wasn't my choice, we has have a couple of SME servers and he wanted the new system to use similar software to make his life easier.  Now he is not around and I've inherited this situation.  We also run a number of Gentoo desktops, which I'm fully comfortable managing, but the whole server thing is just mind numbing.

--

DWW

----------

## steveb

Okay. Anyway... I think the configuration of QMail is under /var/qmail/control/. But I am not sure. I am no QMail expert. I try to avoid QMail because it is so narrow with the policy about patching this beast. Anyway... I think we have enought QMail experts here on the forum to help you.

// SteveB

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Okay. Anyway... I think the configuration of QMail is under /var/qmail/control/. But I am not sure. I am no QMail expert. I try to avoid QMail because it is so narrow with the policy about patching this beast. Anyway... I think we have enought QMail experts here on the forum to help you.
> 
> // SteveB

 

Steve,

I do appreciate that you have tried to help with the limited amount of info I've been about to provide you so far.

--

DWW

----------

## steveb

Post the stuff you find in /var/qmail/control/*. I think this is the configuration of QMail and will help you to get more help.

// SteveB

----------

## Atomikramp

 *DancesWithWords wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I've been running my server for years, but I have always used an external smtp server.  Well there has been a change in our need and now and internal smtp server is required.  So I've got it up and running and got spamassissan running as per the instructions from the wiki.  But now I got a problem.  We can email only internally, but we cannot reply to any of our customers.  When we do we get a message saying we can not rely.  How do I fix this?
> 
> --
> ...

 

Can you please give us some informations about your network structure?

you said you can email internally.. so i suppose you have an internal network (private) with private ip addresses.. and a router that allow you to connect to the internet..

how about public addresses? do you have a static ip address?

do you have a domain registered and mapped on that static ip address?

couse without these two things you can configure qmail correctly as much times as you want... but you will never be able to deliver emails to other smtp servers outside your domain, couse others smtp servers will reply with a delivery denied notification.

----------

